# Been workin on this purple for 15 years.



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

I finally did it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

did what?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

seriously , the best purple I ever smoked or grew was some seeds I got from BlackBart (anyone heard from him , does he still post at the Cabana?) 

Bart sent me some Purple Paki and that **** was crazy greasy and Stoney two hitter sitter....and purple....I have some old pics and will try and dig them up


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

Damn TOA,,long time no see my friend. Good to see ya posting on the Passion. Looks really nice. What do you call it and what is the Linage? You got beans or just cuts?


----------

